# Speeding up your police clearance in South Africa



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all

I wanted to create this thread for us all to share resources regarding companies and people that *speed up police clearances*. Too often an application requires an SA police clearance and these take at least a month to obtain, if not much longer in some cases, especially if there is a record of some sort.

A few things here first of all:
1) I am not affiliated with any of the companies or people at all and do not wish to advertise any of them. This is merely to help those in dire need of a police clearance from South Africa.
2) I do not know exactly how they speed up the police clearances (and perhaps don't want to know).
3) These companies don't show up that well on Google searches and are often referred by word of mouth - that is why I'm starting this thread.

We use GMTM (gmtm.co.za) and have on occasion used a few others. We recently started advising people to apply through this company while also applying through SAPS and using the first police clearance that comes through. The extra costs for this company are around R550 for courier costs and their service.

Please all share your resources so that we may all learn and hopefully get better results.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Legal Man,

Thanks for this.

SAPS normally processes Police Clarence Certs in 14 working days and add to that the postage delays a normal turn around should be 1 month.

When you say 'speed-up' what does this mean?What is the time that should one expect to have the clearance processing sped up by?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

IamT said:


> Hi Legal Man,
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> ...


Thanks, IamT.

These are not the times we have been seeing. The police clearances come from SAPS in a minimum of a month, usually slower, but faster through the firm I mentioned (two weeks maximum).

Is there something in the way of applying that we should be doing? It's a pretty straight forward application.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Thanks, IamT.
> 
> These are not the times we have been seeing. The police clearances come from SAPS in a minimum of a month, usually slower, but faster through the firm I mentioned (two weeks maximum).
> 
> Is there something in the way of applying that we should be doing? It's a pretty straight forward application.


If its 2 weeks max then its definitely faster that I and a couple of friends of mine have experienced! Sounds like a good deal!


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

Mmmmm I'm a little skeptical about this! what with all the corruption everywhere wouldn't like to think that they pay someone at the Police Clearance place to get them sped up? mine took 3 weeks doing it myself, happy with that and the R96 !


----------



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

My police clearance took 9 weeks. The irony is that it was ready in 6 weeks but the police station claimed they did not have the resources to collect it and I could not collect it myself.
After insisting, I was granted a clearance letter from them first thing in the morning and rushed off. When I got to Pretoria to collect it, they told me that the police station had collected it long before and I then had to make an additional payment (same amount as for the application) for a reprint.
Another lady in a different location had to offer the police officer money for airtime and her clearance miraculously appeared.
So yes, it can be hectic and more for others.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Iambk said:


> My police clearance took 9 weeks. The irony is that it was ready in 6 weeks but the police station claimed they did not have the resources to collect it and I could not collect it myself.
> After insisting, I was granted a clearance letter from them first thing in the morning and rushed off. When I got to Pretoria to collect it, they told me that the police station had collected it long before and I then had to make an additional payment (same amount as for the application) for a reprint.
> Another lady in a different location had to offer the police officer money for airtime and her clearance miraculously appeared.
> So yes, it can be hectic and more for others.


Exactly for this reason, as especially since we have paying clients, we must get them as fast as possible. An example is a current client who we insisted make an application at the police station as well as use a firm to speed it up (tip: always get two police clearances  ).

The firm has delivered in one month and the police station still have no clue after two months.


----------



## aggelos1986 (May 5, 2016)

My police clearance took 8 weeks and I personally delivered it at the Main Office in Pretoria. I am currently staying in CPT and for a new one PostNet demands R520 to send it and to collect it since it's ready. So, I made a research and I discovered several courier companies and I booked the first one who responded to me which I paid R75 + R75 = R150 for the same thing that PostNet does! Plus they came at my place to collect it. Unfortunately you need to know someone from inside the Police to speed the process.. That's why I am doing it in 2 months advance..


----------



## protocols (Mar 13, 2016)

PostNet is unreliable, but back in 2013 it took ~2-3 months
DHL Express used to be super reliable, but they now (2015-2016) can not guarantee any time due to their couriers being only allowed to collect 10 PCC's per day (thats what I am being told at the CPT branch)
The most reliable is to constantly call up and have someone collect it directly from Pretoria (then have it sent via Courier) - the time to process is the most accurate

If you have applied for a PCC within the last 6 months and only need an original copy, you can just apply for that - it is usually one within a week - there is no strong indicator on it that it is "older", except by "reverse engineering" the PCC enquiry number which contains the date of the original application.


----------

